# Fisher Man's 77 gal Fresh water tank



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi All

So I finnaly got a chance to spend some time taking some much need updated photo's of my tank.
I have been keeping a fresh water tank for close to 30 years now.
My present stock of fish are 9-10 years old now.can't believe I have had them this long.

I have 1 Bala Shark at Aprox 12-14",@ Clown Loaches 1 of which is 8-9"
2 full grown Bosmani Rainbows and 2 Turqiose Rainbow's and 1 Pleco


----------



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

and a few more pics


----------



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

still more to come.


----------



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

to bad I cant load more than 3 pics at a time.Both Loaches were picked up at the same time.However my prise loach is twice the size of his lil sibling
They are 9 years old now


----------



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

I call this guy Porky cause he's got a huge belly like a pot belly pig lol.


----------



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

Meet Porky

Here are some shots of the Turqoise Rainbows.Very hard to get pics of these guys because there alway seem to be on the run.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

does your bala like it in there? they are supposed to like being in groups and the tanks seems a little small for him.


----------



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

and a few more of the Turq Rainbows

as for my set up it goes like this.
I use a Fluval 404 canister filter with 1 layer of Bio Stones in the very bottom compartment.The 2nd and 3rd compartments are filled with Flual Carbon and a layer of Polly wool to catch small debree and help clear the water The top compartment is full of sea shell media to help buffer the water to maintain a good PH at 6.9 to 7.0.
Temps are maintained at 24.44 celcius (76 df).
I do a water change on average of once a month and I change aprox 1/3 rd which is the equvalent of about 25 galons US.Carbon media is changed and I rince the foam filters.Foam Filters I replace every 3 months or so if I remember to pick them up.
For the diet they get Tubifex(freeze dried),Frozen Blood Worms and Brine Shrip on average once or twice a week.They also get fed a few pellets of Hikari Massivore Delight.Both the Shark, Loaches and the Pleco like it.

So thats about it.


----------



## Fisher Man (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Tallonebball

Well let me say this,He's 10 years old and about 14" long.I'd say he's done very well on his own so far don't you think.
The Bala sharks do thrive in schools in nature and love to run.But like any animal they can adapt


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess I can't argue with anyone whos had a fish for 10 years and has it at maximum size now can I lol


----------

